# Air Prop Manifold



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Now that I have a compressor that is working I am going crazy to start making some pneumatic props I am looking to make a simple air manifold to run my props off of. My problem is that I cant find some fittings to make it in my area. I have tryed Home Depot, Lowes, and sears with no luck at all. I need " 3 way tee's, straight nipples, end plug, and female spring loaded quick connects. Does anyone know of any decent priced place where I can purchase these fittings online? Im also looking to run a 1/2" diameter main air line from my compressor to the manifold and cant find that either any help would be very appreciated. Thanks all. :jol:


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Check these guys out http://www.poweraire.com/

Good selection and pricing in my book.

For the main line, I would just run regular 3/8" air line (comes in handy for the rest of the year if needed) with the quick connects for the compressor and add an extra tank at the manifold if you are worried about flow restriction / pressure drop on a long run of line.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link I dont see what Im looking for there. Im building my manifold from the terrorsyndicate book vol 4 I think its brass female tee's that I need. later. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've purchased fittings from McMaster-Carr. Good quick service.

http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't know if they are in your area or if you can order online from them (I think you can), but I've found almost everything I needed at Harbor Freight - at very low prices.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dreadnight said:


> Don't know if they are in your area or if you can order online from them (I think you can), but I've found almost everything I needed at Harbor Freight - at very low prices.


I agree with Dreadnight. Harbor Freight is another good source. However I've had better luck at their retail stores than ordering online. It's easier to check out the quality of items. They can have some cheaply made products. I've had to return some items and that can be a pain if ordered online. Returning to a store was not a big deal.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had great luck at my local plumbing & heating shop.

A few years back the owner even came out to help work out the kinks of a snake prop I was working on.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

OK stupid question but want to make sure. So if I go with 3/8" air line I should get the brass fittings for my manifold 1/4" is that right? Or does 3/8" hose go with 3/8" fittings? I'm sorry I'm a newbie to all of this I need guidance..lol Thanks all. :jol:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok I got all my fittings today for my manifold found them at Home Depot in the Plumbing section I went with Watts Brass fittings 1/4". I was thinking I should have made a manifold out of some pipe or pvc I looked today and the smaller pvc was rated at 480psi so that would work. would have saved me alot of money all the fittings I bought today I payed $50.00 for. Later all. :jol:


----------

